# Buffer overrun



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyone ever experience this.

I was trying to listen to something Rich linked to at RTS and I can't get my itunes to work. 


> A buffer overrun has been detected which has corrupted the programs internal state.



I can't uninstall quicktime or install it and itunes has to have it to work. I hit repair and it seems to repair it but then it still doesn't work. Any suggestions? I was able to uninstall quicktime 32 bit. Whatever that is.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 29, 2008)

Have you tried downloading the latest iTunes and just re-installing it.

I have to run out in town for a while but will be back later.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 29, 2008)

yes, I tried that. When it starts loading the quicktime it ends up having a fatal error and backs up then says it couldn't install.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 1, 2008)

Can you completely uninstall both, reboot, and then re-install both.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 1, 2008)

It won't let me uninstall quicktime. Something is corrupted so I am going to try to delete the files on the C: drive.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 1, 2008)

I can't even delete it off of my C Drive for some reason.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 1, 2008)

I finally figured it out. I bought some brand X ipod and the software was messing with apples software. I don't use itunes at all so I didn't know it was a problem. It had been a few months since I installed the software. I don't use a mp4 so I didn't know it corrupted my itunes until I tried to get on the RTS site. 


It is fixed. Thanks for trying Rich.


----------

